# Comprehensive "Dirk is MVP" article



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://http://www.dallasbasketball.com/headline_A.asp?pr=



> There is one final factor that might get little discussion, yet to us should be near the top of the list. In making their team a winner, who had the least help? That factor, once included, forces us to our original premise: Lone Star Dirk should be the MVP this year.
> 
> In Phoenix, Nash has been complemented by both Stoudemire and Marion - each of whom are so good that some think they rather than Nash should be the MVP for the entire league. Duncan has been accompanied by Ginobili, an all-star and one of the league’s best in every analysis. Shaq also has an all-NBA caliber running mate in the person of Wade.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent article. I especially loved how they analyzed Nash's impact to the Suns:



> In every area of life, myths get spread that are not supported by facts. In voting, perception equals reality. Steve Nash’s MVP support this year will be bolstered by perception that is fueled by myth that has been recited repeatedly in the media.
> 
> Nash joined a Suns team that won 29 games last year, a fact that is often cited. The assumption is that Nash made it into a big winner. What is overlooked? Quite a bit.
> 
> ...


What do you all think?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

IMO if Nash wins the MVP, it'll be a damn shame. Dirk, Shaq and Duncan all deserve it ahead of him. Dirk has a legit chance, Duncan has been too often injured, and Shaq is really the one player who deservse it above him.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

It's an excellent read, I definately think he is worthy this season. but if he has no luck this season hopefully he'll step it up AGAIN and win it next season :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> IMO if Nash wins the MVP, it'll be a damn shame. Dirk, Shaq and Duncan all deserve it ahead of him. Dirk has a legit chance, Duncan has been too often injured, and Shaq is really the one player who deservse it above him.


YES! God forbid the most valuable player to his team wins the MVP. What a terrible shame that would be. I'm not saying Shaq or Duncan aren't as deserving but if Nash wins " it'll be a damn shame." Give me a frickin break.


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sorry, I pick Nash, as well. Not because I'm absolutely infatuated with man but come on now, he turned a below 500 ball club to division leaders...that's pretty damn impressive. And maybe I would have picked Dirk if the Mavs had been an awful team but lets face it the Mavs have been an above average team to a really good team in the past couple of seasons. He alone did not turn around the Mavs franchise, it was him, Nash, and Fin. So I guess...GO NASH!!! 

....actually, I don't care who wins, just please don't let it be Shaq!


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

watchin dirk is amazing. i think he can definitely be a legit mvp candidate. nashy too goddamn these guys can play. either one ill b happy. or shaq, anyone else ill b pissed.


----------

